# score



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Just picked up a k-50 off craigslist for $100 no cable, heads, or hose and missing a leg. it does have a 5/16 drum with no cable also. Looks nice and clean. Runs quiet. I probably have 160' cable anyways so I think its a score. I doubt its stolen. Got it off a licensed plumber one man shop in pa. Said he hasn't used it in a few years.

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/tls/4382540621.html


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dclarke said:


> Just picked up a k-50 off craigslist for $100 no cable, heads, or hose and missing a leg. it does have a 5/16 drum with no cable also. Looks nice and clean. Runs quiet. I probably have 160' cable anyways so I think its a score. I doubt its stolen. Got it off a licensed plumber one man shop in pa. Said he hasn't used it in a few years.
> 
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/tls/4382540621.html


use 1/2" nipple for the missing leg,works good


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

sparky said:


> use 1/2" nipple for the missing leg,works good


That's what I did on my other machine


----------

